# Problem mit Formelerstellung mit MS Excel



## MRT (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Im Feld D37 wird mein Querschnitt errechnet, jetzt soll in D39 der nächst größere Querschnitt erscheinen.

z.B.:
in D37 steht 6,37mm², dann soll in D39 10mm² stehen

Ich hab in D39 folgende Formel stehen:

   =WENN(D37>50;"70";WENN(D37>35;"50";WENN(D37>25;"35";WENN(D37>16;"25";WENN(D37>10;"16";WENN(D37>6;"10";WENN(D37>4;"6";WENN(D37>2,5;"4";WENN(D37>1,5;"2,5";WENN(D37>1;"1,5";WENN(D37>0,5;"1";WENN(D37>0,1;"0,5"))))))))))))


Mir reicht es wenn es bis 70mm² geht, leider wird die Formel nur bis zum rot markierten Teil abgearbeitet, ich hab sie daher jetzt momentan so im Feld stehen:



    =WENN(D37>50;"70";WENN(D37>35;"50";WENN(D37>25;"35";WENN(D37>16;"25";WENN(D37>10;"16";WENN(D37>6;"10";WENN(D37>4;"6";WENN(D37>2,5;"4"))))))))


Mit der letzten Formel gibts keine Probleme funzt alles problemlos, nur brauche ich es bis min. 1,5mm². In der ersten Formel kann ich keinen Fehler finden, vl findet ihr da was??


lg


----------



## sps-concept (27 Februar 2009)

*Formel*

Hallo,

kannst doch deine Formel auch im Visual Basic Editor reinschreiben und deine Werte übergeben. Wird auf alle Fälle übersichtlicher.

André


----------



## vierlagig (27 Februar 2009)

die schachtelungstiefe von WENN ist auf sieben ebenen begrenzt!

tipp: VBA könnte hier das ruder noch rumreißen


----------



## repök (27 Februar 2009)

Man könnte das ganze auch einfach über mehrere Felder aufteilen, nicht schön, aber sollte gehn.


----------



## sps-concept (27 Februar 2009)

*Makro*

lieber Bastlerfreund! Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet! Es besteht kein Anspruch auf Freiheit von Fehlern. Soll auch nur ne Anregung darstellen.

André


----------



## MRT (27 Februar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich werds mit dem Visual Basic probieren, wenns nicht klappt meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## andyy (26 März 2009)

repök schrieb:


> Man könnte das ganze auch einfach über mehrere Felder aufteilen, nicht schön, aber sollte gehn.



_Ich mach_ das auch _immer so_


----------



## Dumbledore (26 März 2009)

MRT schrieb:


> Im Feld D37 wird mein Querschnitt errechnet, jetzt soll in D39 der nächst größere Querschnitt erscheinen.


 
So was kann man aber auch ohne VB nur mit den eingebauten Tabellenfunktionen erreichen. Beispiel siehe Anlage. Der Vorteil ist natürlich, dass diese Tabelle leicht erweitert werden kann. Bei Verlängerung oder Verschiebung der Tabelle sind die Namen anzupassen!

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## andyy (26 März 2009)

Danke Dumbledore


----------



## MRT (27 März 2009)

Hallo!

Melde mich leider etwas spät, ich habs mit VB gemacht mit Beispiel von sps.concept --> Danke!

Wusste gar nich das man es nur mit Excel auch hinbekommt, trotzdem Danke!


----------

